

You Really Can't Get Something For Nothing - bdfh42
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/09/you-really-cant-get-something-for.html

======
phaedrus
His best post yet, IMO. Computer scientists/programmers have experience with
dealing with complexity, and that experience could well be applied to other
fields as well. As a side note, I wonder if with the complex mortgage backed
securities which they say "are so complex no one understands them" if what
happened was the people making these complex deals inadvertently created a one
way function: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-way_function> (Something from
cryptography theory where a complex computation can be computed forwards
easily but reversing the math is like trying to unscramble an egg.) A computer
scientist would have been able to spot that kind of problem.

